# blue relay of death...



## ezernut9mm (Jul 3, 2004)

...and other problems. i have a 2002 sentra gxe ca 1.8 with about 100k on the odo. had a problem with the 100 amp relay under the hood causing an intermitent no start problem. so i replaced the relay and all was good for about two months. the other day it did the same thing and i replaced the relay again. all was good-for about two days. then it wouldn't start again. i unbolted the relay and refastend it again and the car started. 
so it's not the relay, but something in the box that it bolts to. i guess. i don't know-i'm still trying to figure it out. 
now the ses light is on and the car is acting like it did when it had a plugged cat. conv. i am going to have the codes read on saturday to find out what is up with the ses light. if it is clogged cats again, what could be causing this to happen so quickly? i had all the cats and 02 sensors replaced not long ago-one was stopped up completely.
i don't think the relay problem is connected to the ses light, but i could be wrong. 
what could be causing my cats to clog?
what could be causing the no-start problem associated with the relay?
any opinions or ideas?
thanks for any and all help. i really like this car over all and would hate to ship it because of these probelms.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Having owned a couple of cars from Raytown, I would suspect that at least part of your problem is corrosion with the electrical connectors and grounds. Check 'em and clean 'em.


----------

